# Pumilio Common Name



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I got a pair of these orange/blue leg Pumilio from Marcus at SNDF, he called them a Cristobol type but not Cristobol. Anyone know if they are referred to with a common name, mine are very nice and have produced a couple of offspring. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Interesting...

I have not seen those before.

Do they seem larger than most pums? (that is a horrible pic)

Are they SNDF 2008 or 2009 ?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The majority were brought in in '08, these happen to be '09 but he only had 3 of them this time. I passed the 3rd one on the EricM as he had 4 unpaired females of the same morph.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard bastis have very variable leg patterns and I have seen some pics with a blueish grey leg.
Jason


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

What color is the venter?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

JP I don't know what a venter is.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Belly.......


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a couple too, probably closer looking to the one on the bottom. I got mine in 06 though.

rob


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw an article somewhere that had to do with the diversity of pumilio on Bastimento island. The pics in the article looked like the 3 frogs pictured so far. I dont want to say they are "bastis" for sure but I am pretty sure they are atleast from the island.
J


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Jason DeSantis said:


> I saw an article somewhere that had to do with the diversity of pumilio on Bastimento island. The pics in the article looked like the 3 frogs pictured so far. I dont want to say they are "bastis" for sure but I am pretty sure they are atleast from the island.
> J


Jason I am almost positive these are not Basti's, I am not sure where Cristobol is in relation to Bastimento's but SNDF said they were from the area where Cristobol's occur...but were not Critobol's. I will contact EricM, he has several of these and usually has good info when it comes to location data. I was just wondering if they had a aquired a common name which obviously they have not.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

San Cristobals have red venters. There really aren't many morphs out there that have while venters like those appear to have (aside from Bastimentos). I can't really think of any morphs surrounding San Cristobal that look like San Cristobal but are not San Cristobals.

My guess is that it is a Bastimentos just collected more east of the "typical" Bastimentos frogs.

For pumilio common names (if you're asking about common names for the species as opposed to the morph), they're known as the Strawberry Poison Frog, the Blue Jeans Poison Frog, the Flaming Poison Frog, and the Red and Blue Poison Frog (I'm sure there's more, but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head).


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I think some solarte also have white vents. I dont know if these are "bastis" but probably collected from isla bastimentos though.
J


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> Jason I am almost positive these are not Basti's, I am not sure where Cristobol is in relation to Bastimento's but SNDF said they were from the area where Cristobol's occur...but were not Critobol's.


Mark-
Cristobal is an island roughly the size of Bastimentos, within sight of Bastimentos. Based on the remarkable number of different morphs found across Bastimentos (e.g., cemetery, red frog beach, Salt Creek, in addition to the "normal" range of other Basti frog; red, orange, blue, gold dust), it seems very reasonable that your frogs would be a morph of the pumilio found on Isla Cristobal. 
My guess is that if they are from Cristobal, "but were not Cristobals" as SNDF stated, (and don't have a "common name"), the frogs would be some sort of Cristobal/x morph, as an analogy to a Bastimentos/red frog beach and a Bastimentos/Salt creek, for example. But they certainly look VERY close to some Cristobals.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Mark,

I don't recall what year I got mine, have to look it up. I got 4 frogs and ended up with 3 females that survived. I have never seen or heard the male I got from you call, but there are feeder eggs in the brom axils so hopefully things are going in the right direction.

The frogs that came in from SNDF as cristobal yellow, orange and red are mainland frogs, not from the island of cristobal. I do know that once Marcus gets his website up they will have the common names as Mainland cristobal red, etc for the colors. 

There were some other frogs imported in 05-06 as cristobal mainlands that were red and black. The red was maroonish almost like dark red on galacts. They are heavily marked with spotting on the back, not a very attractive morph compared to some of the others. 

Hope this helps
Eric


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

elscotto said:


> Mark-
> Cristobal is an island roughly the size of Bastimentos, within sight of Bastimentos. Based on the remarkable number of different morphs found across Bastimentos (e.g., cemetery, red frog beach, Salt Creek, in addition to the "normal" range of other Basti frog; red, orange, blue, gold dust), it seems very reasonable that your frogs would be a morph of the pumilio found on Isla Cristobal.
> My guess is that if they are from Cristobal, "but were not Cristobals" as SNDF stated, (and don't have a "common name"), the frogs would be some sort of Cristobal/x morph, as an analogy to a Bastimentos/red frog beach and a Bastimentos/Salt creek, for example. But they certainly look VERY close to some Cristobals.


As I understand it, San Cristobals are more or less monomorphic. In looking at the Wang phylogeny paper, they sampled two different parts of the island, and as best as I can tell, they look the same. I'd agree with you that it'd be reasonable to think that they _could_ be variable, but I don't think that they _are_ variable, or as variable as Bastimentos.

Jason, Solartes can have white venters (especially, as I understand it, near Bastimentos), but they're pretty uncommon on the western side of the island.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

MonarchzMan said:


> As I understand it, San Cristobals are more or less monomorphic. In looking at the Wang phylogeny paper, they sampled two different parts of the island, and as best as I can tell, they look the same. I'd agree with you that it'd be reasonable to think that they _could_ be variable, but I don't think that they _are_ variable, or as variable as Bastimentos.
> 
> Jason, Solartes can have white venters (especially, as I understand it, near Bastimentos), but they're pretty uncommon on the western side of the island.


Yeah I know I just wanted to throw that out there. Those are the only 2 I know with white venters.
J


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The "Nicky" population can have white venters, but that is definitely not a Nicky frog.


----------

